# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  how to do a removable steel post concreted in ground??

## wozzzzza

i need to install a post 50x50mm 2m high out of the ground, it needs to be removed and flush with ground when not in use, how would i go about this?? im stuck for ideas.

----------


## cyclic

> i need to install a post 50x50mm 2m high out of the ground, it needs to be removed and flush with ground when not in use, how would i go about this?? im stuck for ideas.

  Short of not knowing what the use will be,
Go have a look at street signs.
A lot today have a larger steel pipe/rhs in ground and the post is held in with tapered steel pegs.

----------


## Bros

I did this to anchor a winch in my garage floor. Just get a short piece of RHS and wrap it with tape it with 100mph tape with many layers to give it a good clearance fit then grease the lot and pour your concrete. You should drill a hole in the top as it can be hard to get out when the concrete sets. Make sure you seal the bottom as you don’t want concrete coming up the inside.

----------


## wozzzzza

> I did this to anchor a winch in my garage floor. Just get a short piece of RHS and wrap it with tape it with 100mph tape with many layers to give it a good clearance fit then grease the lot and pour your concrete. You should drill a hole in the top as it can be hard to get out when the concrete sets. Make sure you seal the bottom as you don’t want concrete coming up the inside.

  yeah thats an idea as well hey.  

> Go have a look at street signs.
> A lot today have a larger steel pipe/rhs in ground and the post is held in with tapered steel pegs.

  yeah could do that hey.  

> Short of not knowing what the use will be,

  just an end anchor for a tarpaulin

----------


## David.Elliott

Did that with a washing line... concreted a pipe in the ground just below ground level, and then had the post as a snug fit that went into that...
I remember I used a PVC cap (?) over the pipe when not in use to stop detritus.

----------


## MorganGT

https://www.shadeaustralia.com.au/inground-removable

----------


## RodEye

> i need to install a post 50x50mm 2m high out of the ground, it needs to be removed and flush with ground when not in use, how would i go about this?? im stuck for ideas.

  65x65mm shs with 5mm wall thickness concreted into ground. That'll give you 5mm tolerance for insertion and removal. Telescopic in a sense. Cap or plate on top when not in use to prevent entry of debris.

----------


## Bros

> 65x65mm shs with 5mm wall thickness concreted into ground. That'll give you 5mm tolerance for insertion and removal. Telescopic in a sense. Cap or plate on top when not in use to prevent entry of debris.

  The only drawback I see with the sleeve but is from inserting and removing of the tube you will damage the insert coating that's why I never went that way.
And this one mentioned would be in the weather just plain concrete would be the best and any rubbish that gets down the hole can be just hosed out.

----------


## RodEye

Austral universal ground socket - Bunnings special order $62.70 .  Will accommodate  50x50 post. Can't get any easier than that.
One of you smarter folk will be able to provide the link.  _https://www.bunnings.com.au/austral-...sline_p4514213_

----------


## Bros

> Austral universal ground socket - Bunnings special order $62.70 .  Will accommodate  50x50 post. Can't get any easier than that.

   Solves the problem I mentioned as it is non metallic.

----------


## Moondog55

You could alleviate the metal to metal contact by use of either shrink wrap or several wraps of duct tape. If you use that plastic socket perhaps it should be wrapped with some steel reinforcing wire or mesh [ or a bigger SHS] before pouring the concrete because a shade sail will place more strain on the support than a washing line and the hole might need to be big enough to get the correct amount of concrete around it. I would point out that it is only about 400mm high and a shade sail would need a footing at least double that depth and more. The same comments apply to the umbrella base.

----------


## METRIX

> Austral universal ground socket - Bunnings special order $62.70 .  Will accommodate  50x50 post. Can't get any easier than that.
> One of you smarter folk will be able to provide the link.  _https://www.bunnings.com.au/austral-...sline_p4514213_

  This is a good suggestion, last place had some poles that were concreted in and another pole that slid in and out, the ones in the ground rusted and jammed the sliding pole, and eventually rusted these as well, It was a pain to fix the problem.
You need something below ground that will withstand corrosion.

----------


## METRIX

> i need to install a post 50x50mm 2m high out of the ground, it needs to be removed and flush with ground when not in use, how would i go about this?? im stuck for ideas.

  Is this for a shade sail ? if so you have no choice than to use steel post and will have to have something to secure the sliding post to the fixed post in the ground.

----------


## ufo

> Austral universal ground socket - Bunnings special order $62.70 .  Will accommodate  50x50 post. Can't get any easier than that.
> One of you smarter folk will be able to provide the link.  _https://www.bunnings.com.au/austral-...sline_p4514213_

  Thanks mate!
I was racking my brain trying to work out a solution for removable posts for a small netted area for the kids sports (2m high). Perfect solution, thanks for posting.

----------


## Miner1985

Well, there are several ways how to install a removable steel post. They all vary depending on the purpose you are going to use this post for. I recommend using a  ground socket which also be made of steel. The trick here is how to you are going to enforce this socket. The best option in my opinion is to spend a little more time and make a nice concrete foundation for the socket, like a small platform underground, not too deep though. This foundation will give you a lot of stability and won't stay in your way once the post is removed.

----------

